# FR: lui, eux - pronom disjoint comme sujet au lieu de il, ils



## calembourde

Hi,

I was under the impression that 'eux' is usually translated 'them' and is used as a disjunctive pronoun. But I have come across several sentences in a book I'm reading which use it as the subject, for instance:

_Ils me remercient. *Eux* n'avaient même pas remarqué mon insolence._

which I think should be:

_*Ils* n'avaient même pas remarqué mon insolence._

I checked the WR dictionary and it says that eux can be translated 'they', which I guess it would have to be in this case. In what circumstances are you allowed to do this? Is it short for the emphatic, '_Eux, ils..._'?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Outsider

_Eux_ is indeed emphatic when used as a subject. I'll let the natives explain it better, but it's a bit like when you use "me" as a subject, in informal English. Except that in French it's _not_ informal language.

Who did you think it was, me?
_Qui crois-tu que c'était, eux ?_


----------



## calembourde

I understand the use for emphasis, in a sentence like:

I ate chocolate, but *them*, they ate vegetables (or in English simply, 'but _they_ ate vegetables', with emphasis on the 'they')
J'ai mangé du chocolat, mais *eux*, ils ont mangé des legumes

however I thought things like this would always be, 'eux, ils...', or 'moi, je...' etc, always with the normal subject pronoun after it. I guess not.


----------



## jhubers

I've just come across the same thing and have the same question.  Here's the sentence:

Eux etant pris d'embarras, nous poursuivons:  Moise a recu de Dieu la Loi sur le mont Sinai a la vue de tout le peuple.

Thoughts??


----------



## BMR

Likewise it's emphatic here : _eux_ is opposed to _nous_ (them is opposed to us) to point the difference between them and us.


----------



## Flaviano Martello

In 'eux étant pris ...' we have a different construction than 'eux n'avaient même pas remarqué ...'.  

The first is a gerund, the second is a finite verb. It's 'eux' before a finite verb that is really at issue here, I think.

Likewise in 'qui crois-tu que c'était, eux'  we are not dealing with 'eux' as a subject of a finite verb.

Can anyone explain the real differences (both in emphasis/focus and formality) between

Ils + finite verb
Eux, ils + finite verb
Eux + finite verb

?

Thanks!!


----------



## kid TJ

Salut ! La phrase: Lui pense qu'elle est mille fois plus belle, qu'elle pourrait gagner le concours même en descendant d’une 202 "la voiture qui louche"... Pourrait quelqu'un m'expliquer pourquoi : lui pense ? Pourrait-on dire aussi : Il pense ? Would this mean something different ? Ou c’est la même chose ? Merci !


----------



## Benoît abroad

Lui pense et il pense veulent dire la même chose, mais dans le premier cas on veut insister sur "lui", qui est le sujet dans cette phrase.

Pour aller encore plus loin dans l'insistance, on pourrait dire:
Lui, il pense qu'elle....


----------



## kid TJ

Merci. Oui j’ai déjà vu : Moi, je pense... Pourrait-on dire seulement : moi pense, ou non ?


----------



## itka

Non... ça ne marche qu'à la 3e personne.

Lui, pense... ou Eux, pensent... (au féminin, le pronom sujet habituel :elles est le même que le pronom forme forte, donc on ne voit pas de différence).


----------



## englishman

I've noticed that in French it seems to be acceptable to use "lui" (to my mind an indirect object pronoun) as a subject e.g.

"Lui-même était habillé en guerre"

Could someone explain under what conditions this is acceptable ? Does it only work with "lui-même", or can "lui" be used as a subject pronoun too ?


----------



## Larube

I would say this is acceptable only when "lui" is used opposite to another subject. In your example, there is probably another sentence before talking of another person, maybe something like :
Elle était déguisée en magicienne, et lui-même était habillé en guerrier.

In such a context, we can also use lui :
Elle était déguisée en magicienne, lui était habillé en guerrier.

I can't find other examples where you could use "lui" as a subject...


----------



## ascoltate

Sure:

Lui seul est capable de m'aider.


----------



## pieanne

Elle avait terminé ses devoirs, mais lui n'avait même pas commencé


----------



## englishman

I'm not sure I see a rule in these examples. Surely the sentence above could just as well be ".., mais il n'avait même pas commencé".

Why would anyone write "lui" here ?


----------



## mally pense

I'm a little confused by this example too, unless perhaps 'lui' is a different person to 'elle'?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Yes Mally, you got it: _elle _and _lui _are two different people. The opposition is here to stress the differences between them.


----------



## itka

Of course, there are two different persons :
A girl, a woman : elle avait terminé ses devoirs,
a boy, a man : mais *lui*, n'avait même pas commencé
I think the context is clear : a person cannot have ended her work and in the meantime, not have begun !

If a girl wouldn't have finished :
_Marie avait terminé ses devoirs, mais *elle*_ (another girl, already mentionned) _n'avait même pas commencé.
_
These *lui* and *elle* are the strong forms of _il, elle_, employed as it has been said to emphasise the opposition between the two persons : one have already finished, while the other one has not even begun.

It would be possible too, to repeat the subject :
_"Elle avait terminé ses devoirs, mais *lui*, *il* n'avait même pas commencé"_.


----------



## englishman

Right. So is this use of 'lui' essentially an abbreviated form of "lui, il" ? That would make sense to me.


----------



## pyan

I think Itka and Karine have explained it very well.  This is just to add an alternative label or two.

The dictionary uses the term "emphatic pronoun" for this use of "lui".  
My teacher uses "pronom tonique".
Itka uses "strong pronoun" and I like this term.  
The strong pronouns go: moi, toi, *lui*/elle, nous, vous, eux/elles.

This strong pronoun can only be used for masculine things.  The *other *"lui*," the "pronom complément indirect" or "an indirect object pronoun", is used for either gender.

* The one that goes: me, te, *lui*, nous, vous, leur.

Edit:  This still leaves the question of whether the strong pronoun, on its own, can be the subject of the sentence if I am trying to write in my "best" French.


----------



## guylearningfrench

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer s'il s'agit d'un style littéraire ou une simple erreur? La citation vient d'une légende dans un journal. merci.

Maurice Béjart a dénoncé très tôt un art de la danse qui serait «coupé des masses». *Lui* voulait plutôt toucher le vaste public.


----------



## JD-Styles

"Lui" ici veut dire "il" (Maurice Béjart). C'est une façon de mettre l'accent sur le fait fait que c'est _lui_ qui voulait toucher le vaste public.


----------



## Judith-

Oui c'est une figure littéraire, qui sert à marquer l'opposition par rapport à la proposition précédente. 
"Lui rejettait/voulait" insiste sur Béjart en tant que sujet en opposition avec ce qui se faisait en son temps (= "danse coupée des masses"
Cette figure est rare, mais ce n'est pas une faute.


----------



## Zerstoren64

Bonjour tout du monde!  Je suis étudiant américain qui étudiait il y a 4 anées et j'ai besoin de l'aide.

Je lisais l'Étranger d'Albert Camus quand j'ai vu le mot ''lui'' utilisé comme un pronom sujet.  J'ai pensé que le mot ''lui'' est seulement un pronom objet indirect?  La phrase est ''Mais naturellement, ce n'était pas la même chose.  Lui était concierge, et dans une certaine mesure, il avait des droits sur eux.''


C'est vrai si je traduis le mot lui dans cette phrase comme le pronom sujet il?

Est-ce vrai?   S'il vous plaît corrigez mes erreurs.


----------



## ascoltate

There have been very many threads on this.
The short answer is, it is used for emphasis... I would probably translate it into English as "he" in italics or underlined...


----------



## Mnemosyne

_...elle se réjouissait de lui avoir sauvé la vie lorsqu'il roulait à demi mort dans les vagues. Elle songeait au poids de sa tête sur sa jeune poitrine et de quels fervents baisers elle l'avait couvert. *Lui* ne savait rien de tout cela, il ne pouvait même pas rêver d'elle._

Pourquoi "lui," et pas "il"?

Merci....


----------



## cropje_jnr

This is done sometimes in French to emphasise the sentence subject. 

It has been discussed before, but I'm having hard time finding any such past threads...


----------



## mooglie

Je ne sais pas s'il existe véritablement une explication grammaticale. 

Les deux pourraient-être employés. Mais cela marque davantage l'opposition: ce que "elle" pense et vit, et de son coté, ce que lui, inconscient, pense. 
"Lui" est employé dans le même sens que "quant à lui, ..."


----------



## david314

cropje_jnr said:


> This is done sometimes in French to *emphasise* the sentence subject.


 I believe that (for this reason) this is called: *a stress pronoun *


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Vous connaissez certainement l'expression "lui, il ne sait pas", utilisée dans le langage parlé, pour insister sur le sujet.
L'expression "Lui ne sait pas" est l'exact équivalent dans le langage écrit.

Il s'agit d'un raccourcissement de "lui, il", plus que d'une abréviation de "quant à lui".


----------



## david314

The Ultimate French Review & Practice: " *Stressed pronouns* are used to _emphasize _a noun or a pronoun used as a subject or an object, or to replace a noun used as a subject or object. "

singular, plural

first person: *moi, nous*

second person: *toi, vous*

third person: *lui/elle, eux/elles *


" *Moi, je* fais du latin, mais *lui, il* fait du grec. "


----------



## fluffkin

Bonjour,
J'ai une phrase a traduire en anglais qui je trouve un peu trop complexe. 

"La fiancée d'Olivier vient de partir au bureau, lui travaille dans son pigeonnier."

Je ne comprends pas l'usage de 'lui' ici.

Ma mauvaise tentative: Olivier's fiancée goes to leave for work, he works in his pigeon coup.

 merci en avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Sawyier

Salut!

I think the idea here is that while Olivier's fiancée is leaving to work outside her house, he works at home, at his attic. 

So you could translate it like "While Olivier's fiancée leaves to work, he works at his attic."

The original in french gives me the sensation of opposing ideas, even though conjunctions are not shown.


----------



## itka

"lui" here is only the emphasize form of "il". To be translated as "he".


----------



## herma jesty

Je cherche à comprendre un point de grammaire dans cette phrase, qui vient de "le petit Nicolas"

"La maîtresse n'était pas contente, mais le photographe lui a dit que ce n'était pas grave, on avait le temps de se laver pendant que *lui* disposait les caisses et la chaise pour la photo."

J'ai toujours pensé qu'on doit utiliser "pendant qu'il", pas "pendant que lui", ici. J'ai tort?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Excellente question ! De prime abord j'aurais dit que les deux étaient corrects, mais à la réflexion, avec lui, je pense qu'il faut _pendant que lui, il disposait ..._

Cela me semble encore plus évident avec toi : _pendant que toi, tu disposais... _car _pendant que toi disposais_ me paraît incorrect.

Cela dit, il n'est pas rare d'entendre cette tournure à l'oral avec _lui._


----------



## herma jesty

Merci beaucoup!

Je pense que je comprends : tous les deux sont corrects, mais "pendant que lui..." insiste un peu sur le fait que c'est lui, le photographe, qui disposait les caisses et la chaise?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, c'est bien cette idée.


----------



## nbalive2005

J'apprends leurs chansons, leurs rires, leur visage,
*Moi je les vois mais eux ne me voient pas.*
Je voudrais tout à tour rencontrer ces personnages,

Salut au monde! Je suis un étudiant du Francais depuis deux mois, et quand j'ai trouvé ces paroles qu'ils sont en caractères gras, j'ai compris y entendu tout sauf pour "eux"

Merci a tout!


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour nbalive2005 et bienvenue! 

On aurait également pu dire:

_*Je* les vois, mais *ils* ne me voient pas_.

Mais en utilisant les pronoms disjoints, on marque une opposition de personnes (ici: _moi_ / _eux_) et on insiste sur l'asymétrie:

_*Moi*, je les vois, mais *eux* ne me voient pas._


----------



## VioletteNoire

Hello,

I added a part of a paragraph from a song by Mylène Farmer,
I'm having a little problem with the 'Lui' part in the song...

[…]
Dis-moi des élégies
Le bonheur
*Lui* me fait peur
D'avoir tant d'envies​[…]

I assume the whole sentence would be « Le bonheur, *lui* me fait peur d'avoir tant d'envies. » (my attempt at a non-idiomatic translation: The happiness, it makes me afraid of having so many desires.)

Does 'Lui' refer to 'Le bonheur'?
Why not '*il*'? « Le bonheur, *il *me fait peur d'avoir tant d'envies. »
I don't see any sense in using 'Lui' here, is there a rule for it?

[…]

Thank you!


----------



## reemi1979

le bonheur, lui me fait peur.

lui = him, or "il", but in this "lui" should be "bonheur", "il" is okay but less poetic I guess.

So the hapiness scare her.

[…]


----------



## tilt

I'm sorry to disagree, but _il _can't replace _lui_, here.

Yet, the original sentence is not correct since there should be a coma after _lui_: _Le bonheur, lui, me fait peur._

Using, as an apposition, a pronoun that refers to the subject puts emphasis on the latter.
It's usually made to highlight the opposition with something else, mentioned before. Example: _J'aime le jour. La nuit, elle, me fait peur._

Other treads, like this one, deal with this kind of questions.


----------



## janesmith11

I'm having some trouble with the following sentence:  "Si beaucoup ont laissé tomber, lui est allé au bout de son idée."  Is there an 'il' missing?  Should this be "lui, il est alle...."?  I think that it's supposed to mean "if many dropped the idea, he took it to the end".


----------



## dgsavoie

It could indeed be "il" instead of lui, but "lui" is okay too. It insists on the difference between him and the others. The others dropped it, but HE took it to the end."


----------



## tilt

_Si beaucoup ont laissé tomber, lui est allé au bout de son idée. 
Si beaucoup ont laissé tomber, lui, il est allé au bout de son idée. _

Both sentences are correct and mean the same thing.


----------



## AnnK111

Hello. I would like to ask about the sentence. 
On avait le temps de se laver pendant que LUI disposait les caisses et la chaise pour la photo.
why it can't be like this:
On avait le temps de se laver pendant que IL disposait les caisses et la chaise pour la photo.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Maître Capello

The disjunctive pronoun _lui_ is used instead of the regular personal pronoun _il_ for emphasis and as an opposition to the other people mentioned in the sentence (represented by pronoun _on_).

But using _il_ is also possible:

_On avait le temps de se laver pendant que *lui* disposait les caisses et la chaise pour la photo._ 
_On avait le temps de se laver pendant qu'*il* disposait les caisses et la chaise pour la photo._  (please mind the elision of _que_ to _qu'_)


----------

